# Hanging/framing pictures



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi people.

Happy new year, thanks to those who suggested escape flights for a few days! Anyway, back now and have aquired quite a lot of pictures which need hanging. They are of the box frame type and a picture split over three bits with a small gap in between. I have 5 of the ******s in a moment of artistic imagination and now need them hanging. 
I don't trust myself to hang them straight so was hoping for someone to suggest where to go. Have been told Al Quoz but as I am fairly new that is not particularly helpful; could really do with a name? Any ideas please gratefully explored this weekend as I don't want them sitting around in boxes for weeks which is usually what happens.

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

For just a few personl pictures you can get them framed at the Antiques Museum in Al Quoz or there is a framers at the Safa Centre by Park N Shop. 

-


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

There's also a framers in th Arabian Centre in Mirdif


----------



## dxbeagle (Feb 1, 2009)

a less expensive option might be one of the framing shops on plant st in satwa, near to the Iranian hospital or the framing shop opposite delhi darbar in karama


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for that! Now I need someone to hang 15 of the ******s in a straight line across my lounge, do those places you suggested for framing do that too or to I have to go somewhere else?

Thanks again


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Unless you want the place to look like a gallery, why hang them in a straight line? Better to be more artistic/creative. ( I speak as owner of an art company)

I don't think the framer will hang pics for you, but it really isn't that hard.  You need a tape measure, a spirit level, hammer and picture hooks (hard wall ones easily available).

-


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Agree with the not in a straight line idea. Though IKEA sell picture hanging kits where each hook has about 8 individual hooks in a line so you can move a picture up and down without removing and repositioning the hook. Does that make sense? The things in front on this picture anyway:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Never spotted that. A nifty idea.

-


----------

